# a simple prayer



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

prayers​​people say prayers are rare​but not in my heart​people say prayers arent listened to​but they dont listen hard enough​people say prayers are just words​prayers are just words filled with meaning and love​let people say what they want to say​but never let what they say get to you​because a simple prayer can change anything​​-dixie lee nichols​


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Can i have a big ole "AMEN!" Love ya Dix, Dad


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Praise the Lord for the wisdom he gives to young people! You keep on saying those prayers, Dixie Lee. And you'll change the world!
\


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Dixie Lee, Guy, you must be so proud.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Indeed I am! Talk about blessed! Guy


activescrape said:


> Thanks Dixie Lee, Guy, you must be so proud.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

dixie lee said:


> prayers​​people say prayers are rare​but not in my heart​people say prayers arent listened to​but they dont listen hard enough​people say prayers are just words​prayers are just words filled with meaning and love​let people say what they want to say​but never let what they say get to you​because a simple prayer can change anything​​-dixie lee nichols​


Thanks, D.L., I needed that!

:rybka:
ps: I like your new Avatar! (Oh, and you do not have to center each line. You can highlight all the text you want and center it all at once [or use any other command the same way])!


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

thank you!
i really like to write!
but what i write is true and it comes from my heart.<3


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise the Lord, Dixie Lee,i pray that you keep allowing the Lord to use you for HIS light.
HE shines bright through you.


----------



## pawpawfishes (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you Dixie Lee, we all need to pray more. He is the reason we all get to do what we like.


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice Dixie Lee.


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> Can i have a big ole "AMEN!" Love ya Dix, Dad


 *AMEN!*


----------

